# Die Größe von Barschen



## Andal (31. Oktober 2010)

Barsche finden sich ja nun wirklich in fast jedem Gewässer. Aber was führt zu solch unterschiedlichen Abwachsraten? Woher rührt vor allem diese eklatante Nord-Süd Gefälle?

Als Beispiel für einen großen See im Süden sei der Chiemsee genannt. Mit seinen 80 km² ist er groß und er würde eigentlich alles bieten, was auf größere und große Barsche schließen ließe. Flachzonen, Krautfelder, sichtiges Wasser, Kanten, Berge, steile Kanten, Stege, Häfen, Anleger und jede Menge Futterfisch in Form eines prachtvollen Laubenbestandes. Trotzdem ist ein Barsch von 30 cm die echte Ausnahme. Der Schnitt bringt es etwa auf eine sehr knappe Handlänge.

Nimmt man dagegen Seen wie die Edertalsperre, den Möhnesee, oder Seen in Mecklenburg Vorpommern, so sind dort Fische von vierzig und mehr Zentinmetern absolut keine Seltenheit. Ich habe dazu schon alle möglichen Quellen angezapft, aber bisher keine schlüssigen, geschweige denn befriedigenden Antworten gefunden.

Was könnte die Ursache für dieses Gefälle sein?


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Die bessere Luft?:q

Mal im Ernst. Hier in M/V in meinen Hausgewässer sind Barsche über 40 nicht selten.
Der Krebsbestand ist sehr hoch und jeder(!) grosse Barsch hat welche davon im Magen.#6

An Seen mit wenigen oder kaum Krebsen sind (zumindestens hier)   längst nicht so viele grosse Barsche.#t

Wie sieht es denn damit an den südlichen Seen aus?

#h


----------



## Algon (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Hallo, 

Du sprichst von "Flachzonen, Krautfelder, sichtiges Wasser, Kanten, Berge, steile Kanten, Stege, Häfen", dort fängt man bei uns auch fast nur kleine Barsche. Die großen (40/50cm) sitzen bei und das ganze Jahr auf ca 10/12m. 

Und noch eins, was die Angelopas bei uns nicht verstehen....... mit einer Barschhegene fängt man *keine* großen Barsche.

mit nordischen Grüßen
Algon


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Ich denke auch dass es eher an den Anglern bzw-. deren Methoden als am Bestand liegt.

Aber davon ab:
Ich versuche auch schon sei Jahren bei uns im Neckar große Barsche gezielt zu erwischen - keine Chance...

Es gibt, man fängt sie, nur nicht mit Barschgerät. Die hauen sich dann die Zander oder Wallerköder rein..


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Am Futteraufkommen liegt es nicht, die Voralpenseen haben alles, auch Krebse zu bieten. Ebenso liegt es auch nicht an den vermeintlich falschen Angelstellen. 

Den Chiemsee habe ich auch nur stellvertretend genannt und die Erfahrung, dass größere Barsche so gut wie gar nicht vorkommen/gefangen werden, beruht auch nicht auf ausschließlich meinen eigenen erfahrungen. Ich habe wirklich genügend Angelfreunde im Süden, die da mit mir ins gleiche Horn stoßen und wir stellen die Frage daher auch quasi gemeinsam.

Echte Verbuttung, oder Hungerformen kann man definitv ausschließen, da das ja niemals flächendeckend über ganze Lanstriche auftreten kann!


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Bei nochmaligem Durchlesen von Andals Beitrag fällt mir etwas auf.

In Seen mit gutem Laubenbestand fange ich selten bis nie grosse Barsche.|kopfkrat
Grosse Barsche sind immer da wo Futter in Massen grundnah auftritt. Ob Das nun Krebse wie in meinem Hausgewässer sind oder die massenhaft vorkommenden Gründlinge in einem anderen.
Stinte sind sicher auch ein Zeichen für einen guten Grossbarschbestand.

Massenweise Plötzen, Rotfedern, Ukeleis usw. dagegen nicht.|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt, man fängt sie, nur nicht mit Barschgerät. Die hauen sich dann die Zander oder Wallerköder rein..




Auf Barsche angel ich mit 10cm Gufis. Manche Angler sehe ich mit 5cm Gufis o.ä. kleinen Ködern.

Die haben mehr Bisse aber keine grossen Barsche.


----------



## Algon (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Früher (>15Jahre) konnte man auch bei uns im Oberwasser dicke Barsche angeln, da war eine Barschjagt noch eine Barschjagt. Das Wasser hat "gekocht". Seit dem es bei uns aber praktisch keinen Binnenstint mehr gibt ist das auch vorbei.

Achso, bei uns gibt es:
Chubbytiefe
Meppstiefe
Tittentiefe

|supergri
MfG Algon


----------



## Udo561 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Hi,
vielleicht hat es auch etwas mit der durchschnittlichen Wassertemperatur zu tun.
Tiefe Voralpenseen werden auch im Sommer nie richtig warm und Wärme fördert das Wachstum.
Große Barsche fange ich auch nur mit großen Gummifischen , so um die 10-12 cm
An den kleineren Ködern sind auch die kleineren Barsche immer vor den großen Barschen , das sieht man im Drill wenn dem gehakten Barsch größere folgen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



> Auf Barsche angel ich mit 10cm Gufis.


12cm ist so die Größe, wenn ich Zander/Waller gehe...


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 12cm ist so die Größe, wenn ich Zander/Waller gehe...



So klein?#t

Damit angel ich auf Barsch . . .
Als Beifang kleinere Hechte. Wenn es nur Hechte sein sollen kommen Gufis ab ca. 15cm ans Band.#h
Selbst da versuchen sich die Barsche (meist erfolglos) dran.:m


----------



## Algon (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 12cm ist so die Größe, wenn ich Zander/Waller gehe...


 
12cm??? heist bei unseren Angelopas BRATBARSCH und geht mit#q. 
Ich sage nur 
*BARSCHHEGENE#q gehören verboten!!!*

MfG Algon


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Das Futterfischartargument ist nicht nachvollziehbar, b.z.w. übertragbar. Wenn tatsächlich mal größere beißen, dann in neun von zehn Fällen auf eine echte Laube an der Posen- oder Grundmontage.

Ebenso das Temperaturargument. Im Wagingersee werden regelmäßig die höchsten Durchschnittstemperaturen aller bayrischen Badeseen gemessen. Als sogenannte Toteismulde unterscheidet er sich auch grundlegend von den übrigen Voralpenseen, die vom Typ Gletscherschürfsee sind.

Mittlerweile hege ich den Verdacht, dass unterschiedliche ph-Werte, bedingt durch die Schneeschmelze im Frühjahr, oft deckungsgleich mit der Laichzeit, einen Einfluss auf die Endgrößen haben könnten. Dagegen spricht aber, dass selbst Besatzversuche mit großwüchsigen Stämmen scheiterten.


----------



## Udo561 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Hi,
auf den gleichen Gummifisch gehen auch die größeren Barsche ;-)
Die Gummis sind gleich groß.
Im Verhältnis zur Größe müsste ich dann auf solche Hechte mit min. 30-40 cm Ködern angeln.
Aber Barsche sind verfressen , die gehen auf alles was knapp kleiner als sie selber sind.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Algon schrieb:


> Ich sage nur
> *BARSCHHEGENE#q gehören verboten!!!*



Dagegen sprechen aber Ergebnisse von H. O. Begli, der sich ausgiebig mit der gezeilten Entnahe von maßenhaft auftretenden Kleinbarschen beschäftigt hat. Solche Maßnahmen fördern, zumindest in eher kleinen Gewässern die Stückgrößen nach oben.


----------



## Algon (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

mit was für einen Köder angelst Du/Ihr denn?
Falscher Köder (Art/Form) kann bei uns ganz schnell Schneider bedeuten. 
Gut bei den Urlaubern zu erkennen.|supergri

MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Andal schrieb:


> Das Futterfischartargument ist nicht nachvollziehbar, b.z.w. übertragbar. Wenn tatsächlich mal größere beißen, dann in neun von zehn Fällen auf eine echte Laube an der Posen- oder Grundmontage.




Beissen tun sie hier auch auf Lauben, Plötzen usw.
Die können auch nicht weg und sind nicht im Schwarm.

Das heisst aber nicht, dass sie sich vorrangig davon ernähren. Sie haben immer die langsamere Beute(Gründling, Krebs) im Magen, nie aber Plötzen , Ukeleis und andere schnelle Fische des Mittel- und Oberflächenwassers.#h


----------



## Algon (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Andal schrieb:


> Dagegen sprechen aber Ergebnisse von H. O. Begli, der sich ausgiebig mit der gezeilten Entnahe von maßenhaft auftretenden Kleinbarschen beschäftigt hat. Solche Maßnahmen fördern, zumindest in eher kleinen Gewässern die Stückgrößen nach oben.


 
Richtig! 
Aber nicht wenn ein Mindestmaß von 25cm gilt!!!

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> langsamere Beute(Gründling, Krebs) im Magen, nie aber Plötzen , Ukeleis und andere schnelle Fische des Mittel- und Oberflächenwassers.#h


bei uns haben sie im Sommer Kleinbarsch und jetzt Kaulbarsch drin. 

MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Ich vergass die kleinen Barsche . . . auch Grundfischeund nicht allzu schnell(im Gegensatz zu den anderen).#6

Bestätigt meine Erfahrung.
Da Vorhandensein von massenhaft relativ langsamer Beute am Grund ist elementar für das Abwachsen und damit das Vorhandensein einer stattlichen Anzahl von Grossbarschen.


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

@ Algon:

Das leigt aber nicht an der Methode, sondern an den Anglern. Es werden ja auch keine Messer verboten, weil bisweilen dadurch Leute zu Tode kommen.

Zu den Ködern. Ich spreche ja hier für eine Gruppe und alleine dadurch sind wirklich alle denkbaren und abstrakten Köder und Methoden im Einsatz. Daran kanns also kaum liegen, denn dann wären ja Zufallsfänge dabei; jedenfalls solche, die mehr als 35 cm aufs Maßband bringen.


----------



## Algon (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Andal schrieb:


> @ Algon:
> 
> Das leigt aber nicht an der Methode, sondern an den Anglern. Es werden ja auch keine Messer verboten, weil bisweilen dadurch Leute zu Tode kommen.


Ich meine: 
Wenn es ein Midestmaß von 25cm gibt, gehört eine Angelmethode, mit der man haubtsächlich Barsche <25cm fängt, verboten.

MfG Algon


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Dann müsstest du auch Maden, Würmer, und kleine Spinnköder verbieten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Andal schrieb:


> Zu den Ködern. Ich spreche ja hier für eine Gruppe und alleine dadurch sind wirklich alle denkbaren und abstrakten Köder und Methoden im Einsatz. Daran kanns also kaum liegen, denn dann wären ja Zufallsfänge dabei; jedenfalls solche, die mehr als 35 cm aufs Maßband bringen.



Sind denn langsame (Grund)Fische oder Krebse in Massen(!) vorhanden?

#h


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sind denn langsame (Grund)Fische oder Krebse in Massen(!) vorhanden?
> 
> #h



Das ist alles da, inklusive aller möglichen Renkenarten, Mairenken und einem wirklich sehr reichhaltigen Kleinleben. Nur die "Abnehmer" über 35 cm sind nicht da.


----------



## Algon (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Andal schrieb:


> Dann müsstest du auch Maden, Würmer, und kleine Spinnköder verbieten.


Nein. Damit werden nicht *"geziehlt" *die Massen geangelt, 3-5 aufeinmal. 
Aber egal..................... zurück zum Thema.

MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist alles da, inklusive aller möglichen *Renkenarten, Mairenken *und einem wirklich sehr reichhaltigen Kleinleben. Nur die "Abnehmer" über 35 cm sind nicht da.




Die Dinger turnen doch nicht immer am Grund rum. Gibts hier selten und haben mit dem Barschaufkommen nichts zu tun. Die leben irgendwie aneinander vorbei . . .

Ich meine Arten die wirklich nur am Grund sind und davon massenhaft.
Ist das nicht der Fall, gibts nur selten einen grossen Barsch(so isses hier).

Welche echten Grundfische gibt es denn da?
Evtl. haben die Barsche besondere Vorlieben/Bedürfnisse.#h


----------



## Algon (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

@ Andal,

kannst ja mal den Professor und mich, beides anerkannte Großbarschjäger, einladen.|rolleyes
Dann zeigen wir Euch das Ihr im Süden auch große Barsche habt...........


MfG Algon 

@ Professor
ich hole Dich dann ab.#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Algon schrieb:


> @ Andal,
> 
> kannst ja mal den Professor und mich einladen.|rolleyes
> Dann zeigen wir Euch das Ihr im Süden auch große Barsche habt...........
> ...



Wenn Andal hier mit einem Bier-LKW vorbeikommt, steigen wir hinten ein.


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Mich reizt die Antwort zu erfahren. Aber da ich nun seit drei Jahren aus dem Süden geflohen bin, ist es mir lieber, euch zu besuchen. Eh klar, oder? Lieber mit Großbarschjägern an Großbarschgewässern zu fischen, als fragwürdige und jahrelang erfolglose Experimente fortsetzen!

Am how-to-do liegst ja auch nicht. An Möhne- und Edersee klappts wunderbar.


----------



## angler1996 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

was melden denn die Taucher, an den entsprechenden Seen? Die sind ja persönlich Vorort, nicht nur vertreten durch diverse Köder.
Gruß A.


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Wie groß werden eigentlich Kaulbarsche ? in unserem  gewässer werden die barsche nicht größer 20cm^^


----------



## Algon (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Andal schrieb:


> ist es mir lieber, euch zu besuchen. Eh klar, oder?


 

so lange der Professor nicht mitkommt.......

@Professor.
Mein Hausgewässer ist zu klein für uns Beide.|gr:

Du weist welches ich meine.....|rolleyes

#h
MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



angler1996 schrieb:


> was melden denn die Taucher, an den entsprechenden Seen? Die sind ja persönlich Vorort, nicht nur vertreten durch diverse Köder.
> Gruß A.



Taucher sind selten . . .Höchstens Haubentaucher, aber die sagen auch nix.:q




ANGELKOLLEGE_ schrieb:


> Wie groß werden eigentlich Kaulbarsche ? in unserem  gewässer werden die barsche nicht größer 20cm^^




Viel grösser werden die nicht. Kannste schon fast braten.#t


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



angler1996 schrieb:


> was melden denn die Taucher, an den entsprechenden Seen? Die sind ja persönlich Vorort, nicht nur vertreten durch diverse Köder.
> Gruß A.



Vom Starnbergersee weiß ich aus eigenen Tauchgängen. Alles da, nur keine größeren Barsche.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Algon schrieb:


> so lange der Professor nicht mitkommt.......
> 
> @Professor.
> Mein Hausgewässer ist zu klein für uns Beide.|gr:
> ...




Ich bin nur da wo die Barsche sind. Den Rest vom Teich kannste haben . . .:q:q:q:q


----------



## Algon (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Viel grösser werden die nicht. Kannste schon fast braten.#t


 
*AAAAAAAArrrrrrrrr  BRATBARSCH...............*


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Algon schrieb:


> *AAAAAAAArrrrrrrrr  BRATBARSCH...............*



Bratkaulis . . .nicht Bratbarsch!

Hab ich aber noch nicht gekostet . . .:q:q


----------



## Algon (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

ne,ne, Bratbarsche oder?|kopfkrat



ANGELKOLLEGE_ schrieb:


> Wie groß werden eigentlich Kaulbarsche ? in unserem gewässer werden die barsche nicht größer 20cm^^


 

MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Algon schrieb:


> ne,ne, Bratbarsche oder?|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaub er meinte Kaulis. Sagte ja: die werden kaum grösser . . .|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## allrounderab (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

interessantes thema, also ich fisch ja öfter am edersee. aber sowohl gefangene barsche als auch zander hatten da noch nie krebse im magen. und sonst sind da auch nur die fischchen wie in anderen seen da. sprich rotaugen,rotfedern,brassen,lauben,döbel und rapfen. die großen barsche stehen ja tiefer,jedoch jagen sie auch in die größen schwärme an der oberfläche.ist schon komisch wie die größen von gewässer zu gewässer unterschiedlich sind. kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen,dass es im süden nicht auch große barsche gibt.eines wurde wenn ich es nicht überlesen habe noch nicht erwähnt. großbarsche sind meiner meinung nach die am schwersten zu fangenen fische, ich habe schon mehrere größere gesehen,wenn die keinen bock haben kann man sich auf den kopf stellen.sicher hat der edersee einen guten auch großbarschbestand,aber an welchem faktor das genau liegt kann ich auch nicht sagen.evtl sind es ja die gene die mutanten sind im norden die pfeifen im süden,ist nur ein spaß.


----------



## tino2007 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Dinger turnen doch nicht immer am Grund rum. Gibts hier selten und haben mit dem Barschaufkommen nichts zu tun. Die leben irgendwie aneinander vorbei . . .



Eine geagte These Herr Professor. Geht es überhaupt, in einem Ökosystem aneinander vorbeizuleben ? 
Ich glaube die Barsche nähren sich zumindest an den Eiern der Renken ganz gut, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte...



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich meine Arten die wirklich nur am Grund sind und davon massenhaft.
> Ist das nicht der Fall, gibts nur selten einen grossen Barsch(so isses hier).
> 
> Welche echten Grundfische gibt es denn da?
> Evtl. haben die Barsche besondere Vorlieben/Bedürfnisse.#h



Interessant, dass das bei euch so ist, wir haben in der Donau um Wien genau das umgekehrte Problem und diskutierten darüber in einem anderen Forum:

Bei uns gibt es massenhaft Grundeln, die sind hier für viele Angler ein richtiges Problem.

Zudem wachsen die Barsche auch nur zu maximal mittelprächtigen Maßen heran. 
Dreimal darfst du raten welcher Bodenbewohner dafür verantwortlich gemacht wird...


An den Gründer dieses Threads:

Ich glaube man kann ein nicht Abwachsen einer Population nicht an einem einzelnen Parameter (wie zB dem pH Wert) festmachen - obwohl der pH Wert vielleicht ein Indikator für einen anderen Faktor (NH) ist.

Ich habe meine Diplomarbeit an einer Institution, welche sich mit gewässerökologie und Fischereiwirtschaft beschäftigt, geschrieben. Ich bin sicher kein Experte in diesen Disziplinen, aber in solchen Instituten sitzen immer wieder sehr fähige Menschen die oft ganz schlüssige Erklärunge für solche Fragen haben. Man glaubt auch gar nicht wie viele Daten zu jedem noch so kleinen Gewässer erhoben,ausgewertet und interpretiert wreden...

Gibt es eine derartige Station in der Nähe des Gewässers? Ruf doch mal an und frag was die dazu sagen... 
Eigentlich immer werden Werte wie der Sauerstoffgehalt, der Ammonium-Ammoniak Gehalt, die Temperatur und die Sauerstoffsättigung im Jahreszeitlichen Verlauf untersucht. Einige dieser Parameter beeinflussen den pH wert und die Gewässertrophie und bilden das Fundament für die gewässerökologische Entwicklung.


----------



## Dennert (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Hi 

hochinteressantes Thema #6



Udo561 schrieb:


> vielleicht hat es auch etwas mit der durchschnittlichen Wassertemperatur zu tun.
> Tiefe Voralpenseen werden auch im Sommer nie richtig warm und Wärme fördert das Wachstum.



Hi Udo, das kann m.E. damit nicht viel zu tun haben.
Im Harz z.B. gibt es einige große, sehr tiefe Talsperren (bis 100m tief), zusätzlich liegen sie relativ hoch im Gebirge (mindestens -5°C Außentemperatur-Unterschied zu uns "unten".
Die Gewässer sind also auch dementsprechend kühl.
Trotzdem gibt es dort richtig dicke Barsche, 50+ werden jedes Jahr häufiger gefangen.
Werde den Thread mal weiterverfolgen, denn interessieren würde mich das schon, warum die Barsche im Süden so klein bleiben.


----------



## Dennert (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Mir ist noch was eingefallen:

Andal, wie lange dürft ihr denn eure Seen befischen. Gibt es ein Sperrzeit fürs Bootsangeln oder ist es das ganze Jahr über erlaubt?


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



tino2007 schrieb:


> Eine geagte These Herr Professor. Geht es überhaupt, in einem Ökosystem aneinander vorbeizuleben ?
> Ich glaube die Barsche nähren sich zumindest an den Eiern der Renken ganz gut, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte...



Achneee . . .
Ein Haar-in-der-Suppe-Sucher . . .
Das hat doch nix damit zu tun, dass sich mittlere Barsche die zu grossen Barschen heranwachsen wollen, vorwiegend von Fischen und Krebsen ernähren.|rolleyes
Also eine andere Geschichte.




tino2007 schrieb:


> Interessant, dass das bei euch so ist, wir haben in der Donau um Wien genau das umgekehrte Problem und diskutierten darüber in einem anderen Forum:
> 
> Bei uns gibt es massenhaft Grundeln, die sind hier für viele Angler ein richtiges Problem.
> 
> ...



Glaube ich dir gern.
Wenn die Grundeln die anderen Bodenbewohner verdrängen isses eben so.#t
Die Viecher gibbet hier nicht und wir reden auch nicht über vermurkste Gewässer sondern halbwegs natürliche, grosse Seen.#6




tino2007 schrieb:


> An den Gründer dieses Threads:
> 
> Ich glaube man kann ein nicht Abwachsen einer Population nicht an einem einzelnen Parameter (wie zB dem pH Wert) festmachen - obwohl der pH Wert vielleicht ein Indikator für einen anderen Faktor (NH) ist.
> 
> ...




Der Barsch kommt ja vor, also kann er überleben. Nur fehlt ihm genug passende Nahrung um in Massen schnell abzuwachsen.|rolleyes

Da sieht man mal die unterschiedlichen von Wissenschaftler und Praktiker(angler und Naturbeobachter).


----------



## tino2007 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Naja Fakt ist, dass das Nahrungsangebot ein wichtiger Faktor für das Abwachsen von Fischen ist. 

Und was ich sagen wollte, ist, dass es viele gründe haben kann, die für Kleinwüchsigkeit einer Population verantwortlich sind. Klaro sind die unmittelbaren Nährtiere der wichtigste Faktor aber was ist mit der Nahrung der Nährtiere?
Fischlaich ist auch eine Nahrung für kleine Barsche die wiederum als Nahrung für Größere dienen, besonders der Jahreszeit mit wenig Futterangebot...Fischlaich spielt eine Rolle in der Nahrungskette, keine Frage.

Bei der Sache mit den Grundeln stimme ich dir absolut zu und die These, dass die nahrungkonkurenten sind ist vielleicht sogar der hauptgrund für das "Verbutten" der Barsche in der vermurksten blauen Donau bei Wien. 

Angelmäßig bin sicher eher dem Praktiker zuzuordnen als dem Theoretiker. Bei dem thread handlet es sich aber meiner meinung nach um eine der Wissenschaft sehr nahen Fragestellung, Herr Professor. wie gesagt, ich bin kein Experte in der Gewässerökologie. Ich weiß aber wo ich nachschauen kann, bzw wen ich frage, zweiteres gebe ich gerne weiter. 

Ich weiß, dass der OT nicht von einer klassichen Verbuttung ausgeht. Ich wollte den Verfasser dieses threads aber dewnnoch mal fragen wie es raubfischtechnisch in seinem Gewässer aussieht. 
Gibt es  genug Räuber die für die nötige Selektion sorgen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

#g

Ich glaube dass die mittelmässigen Barschgewässer in der Mehrzahl und damit eher die Regel sind als die Big-Barschgewässer.

Nur wo die genannte Nahrung wirklich im Überfluss da ist können die Barsche so schnell abwachsen, dass es (die für Angler interessante) Menge an Grossbarschen gibt.
#h


----------



## MefoProf (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Habe da auch keine Richtige Erklärung für. Was ich vorher geschrieben hatte, stimmt so natürlich nicht. Die Schulzeit ist wohl doch ein bisschen zu lange her...


----------



## Walstipper (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Vor zwei Wochen stellte ich mir die gleiche Frage.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201804
http://barsch-alarm.de/Forums/viewtopic/t=21103.html

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/7-barsch_flussbarsch.html

Zu erkennen ist, das Talsperren herausstechen. Und genau deswegen, so vermute ich, könnte ein Lösungsansatz an einem Vergleich zwischen Talsperre und ähnlichem See liegen. Dazu braucht es eben Daten.

Generell kann man sagen, das große Barsche eher nicht in Kleingewässern zu finden sind.


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Also nochmal:

Es handelt sich nicht nur um ein paar wenige Gewässerchen, sondern um die Seen entlang der Alpen, draunter nicht wenige Großseen. Es handelt sich auch nicht nur um meine bescheidenen Erfahrungen, sondern um die vieler, nicht ganz und gar unerfahrener Angler.

Die Nahrungsgrundlagen sind prächtig, auch wenn die Seen immer sauberer, sprich in Richtung oligotroph, werden. Sie sind den Coregonenseen und Seen des Typs Hecht/Schleie zuzuordnen. Die Bestände an Großräubern sind gut, bis sehr gut.

Ich vergleiche die Gewässer auch nicht mit Gewässern aus der Brackwasserregion der Ostsee, wo ja grundsätzlich die besseren limnologischen Bedingungen für hohe Stückgewichte vorliegen. Es ist diese Größen-Grenze, die so auffällig und durch die Mitte der Republik verläuft. Selbst im kleinen und eher unscheinbaren Laachersee (Eifel RPL) werden die Barsche signifikant größer, als in augenscheinlich perfekten Seen im Süden. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass man seinerzeit beim Erstbesatz des Edersees gentechnische Untersuchungen zugrunde legte, die es ja auch noch gar nicht gab. Trotzdem schwimmen dort, trotz des hohen Angeldrucks, mehr Barschgranaten, als im Chiemsee.

An der anglerischen Fähigkeit kann es, ob der Vielzahl an Anglern, auch nicht liegen. Was also bleibt, ist die Ratlosigkeit und das Fünkchen Hoffnung, dass sich die wissenschaftliche Seite vielleicht einmal dieses Phänomens annimmt.


----------



## Merlinrs (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

So da muss ich doch auch mal mitreden. In Brandenburg sind große Barsche überhaupt keine Seltenheit. ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das es an Nahrung liegt. Beispiel ich habe einen See 10 ha der ist sehr tief um die 24 Meter Krebse fast gar nicht Gründling auch nicht Ukelei hält sich in grenzen dennnoch sind sehr große Barsche drin einer stand mit 64 cm auch schonmal im Blinker. Der Barsch passt sich doch dem Gewässer an.

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das in Seen wo es keine großen Barsche gibt 
irgendwas Jagd auf den macht. Weil Barsche bis 30cm Jagen in der Regel nicht einzeln es sind meistens 5-6 Stück darüber werden sie aber Einzelgänger (laichzeit ausnahme) vielleicht ist das Großhecht oder Zanderaufkommen in Süden größer die sich auch Barsch spezialisieren oder 
Kormorane die das übernehmen. Nahrung kann wird es sicher nicht sein zumal Barsch alles frisst. 

Was ich noch widersprechen muss ist gezielt auf Großbarsch, das geht bei uns sehr gut und zwar wenn in Januar-Februar Eis ist kann man problemlos Barsche über 30cm fangen ohne das die kleinen beißen. Selbst mit Barschhegene geht das.


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Das auf die Barschegene (Fischlihegene) auch nur die kleinen gehen ist auch nicht immer wahr. Mitte Oktober ging meinem Bootspartner unter einer Möhneseebrücke ein Dickbarsch drauf, der leider nicht mit der feinen Heberute von den vielen Moniereisen am Fuß des Brückenpfeileres wegzuhalten war. Er war knapp daran, ins Wasser zu gehen.


----------



## Walstipper (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass man seinerzeit beim Erstbesatz des Edersees gentechnische Untersuchungen zugrunde legte, die es ja auch noch gar nicht gab. Trotzdem schwimmen dort, trotz des hohen Angeldrucks, mehr Barschgranaten, als im Chiemsee.



Mit der Annahme, das du meine Links nicht gelesen hast, nun nochmal:

Talsperren sind nicht gleich Naturseen! 

Dort schwankt der Wasserstand, dazu gibt es kaum Flachzonen, was spezialisierten Arten die Anpassung und das Laichgeschäft erschwert, ego verbreiten sich Arten die nicht spezialisiert sind besser. 
Und welche Arten sind ungebunden? Richtig, der Barsch und z.b Rotauge. 
Wenn du in so ner Talsperre ein Netz durchziehst, und die 100kg Fisch darin auf ihre Art untersuchst, sind 50kg davon Barsch.
Da braucht man kein Mathematiker sein, um sich die Spitze der Alterspyramide auszumalen.

Warum man aber in Naturseen Tendenzen findet, is hier die schwierigere Frage.




Merlinrs schrieb:


> Beispiel ich habe einen See 10 ha der ist sehr tief um die 24 Meter Krebse fast gar nicht Gründling auch nicht Ukelei hält sich in grenzen dennnoch sind sehr große Barsche drin einer stand mit 64 cm auch schonmal im Blinker.



Du scheinst da was zu verwechseln.
Es geht hier um den Flussbarsch, nicht um irgendwelche Bass aus Übersee :q


----------



## Merlinrs (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

@Andal 

Nahrung definitiv nicht
also eigentlich gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten. N

1. wie ich schon gesagt habe irgendwas frisst den Barsch sobald er Einzelgänger wird dann wäre die Frage was.
2. der Genpool war so gering das die einfach über die Jahre verbuttet sind.
müsste man raus finden ob vor 200-300 Jahren große barsche gefangen wurden.


----------



## Algon (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> 1. wie ich schon gesagt habe irgendwas frisst den Barsch sobald er Einzelgänger wird dann wäre die Frage was.


Antwort:
Ich



Merlinrs schrieb:


> 2. der Genpool war so gering das die einfach über die Jahre verbuttet sind.
> müsste man raus finden ob vor 200-300 Jahren große barsche gefangen wurden.


solange braucht keine Fischart um zu verbutten. Da reichen schon ein paar Jahre/Generationen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Er frisst leicht zu fangende(langsame) Beute.
In meinem Hausgewässer Krebse. 
Anderswo Gründlinge, junge Barsche, Kaulis . . .. Aber nicht die überall vorkommenden Plötzen, Brassen, Rotfedern usw.

Was nicht heisst, dass dan solchen Gewässern gar keine Grossbarsche gibt. Nur eben nicht so viele.


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Na dann erklärt doch mal, warum die Bestände in der südlichen Hälfte Deutschlands alle "verbuttet" sein sollten und warum sie es im Norden unterlassen!


----------



## Merlinrs (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Du scheinst da was zu verwechseln.
> Es geht hier um den Flussbarsch, nicht um irgendwelche Bass aus Übersee :q



Nö 

Aber frage doch mal hier vielleicht schickt er dir ein Foto davon


*Cocas Angelcenter*    Inhaber: 
Holger Lukas AnschriftStorkower Straße 22 
  15711 Königs Wusterhausen    Telefon:


+49- (0)3375 - 215541


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Ich hab bei wiki das hier gegfunden...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verbuttung

eventuell liegt es wirklich am Bestand das einfach zuviele im Gewässer sind#c


----------



## Walstipper (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> Nö
> 
> Aber frage doch mal hier vielleicht schickt er dir ein Foto davon
> 
> ...



Du willst mir also erzählen, der Herr vom Angelcenter hat ein vernünftiges Foto von einem verifizierten weltrekord Barsch von 64cm, hält es aber nicht für nötig die Allgemeinheit darüber zu informieren?


----------



## Merlinrs (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

@Professor Tinca  bei uns frisst der Barsch hauptsächlich Ukelei 
erstens weil man die am häufigsten im Magen findet und weil man es sehr oft beobachten kann wie der Barsch von unten in denn Ukeleischwarm von unten angreift. Oftmals fängt man dann die Barsche nicht auf Grund sondern mit Köderfisch kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es im Süden keine Ukelei gibt Kleinbarsche sind ja auch vorhanden und bis 30cm werden die ja somit muss ja bis dahin auch Nahrung da sein.


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Es gibt mehr Angler, die solche Rekordfische diskret vor der Öffentlichkeit verbergen, als du dir ausmalen kannst. Die Gründe hierfür sind offenkundig!


----------



## Upi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

@ Andal
Du schreibst das da auch ein guter-sehr guter Raubfisch Bestand herrscht vielleicht liegt da der Grund.
Die größeren Barsche treiben sich ja bekanntlich etwas abseits der Schwärme herum und somit sind sie die leichtere Beute für Großräuber so das sie es garnicht schaffen vernünftig ab-zuwachsen.
Vielleicht ist das Gleichgewicht klein zu groß zu hoch.


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca  bei uns frisst der Barsch hauptsächlich Ukelei
> erstens weil man die am häufigsten im Magen findet und weil man es sehr oft beobachten kann wie der Barsch von unten in denn Ukeleischwarm von unten angreift. Oftmals fängt man dann die Barsche nicht auf Grund sondern mit Köderfisch kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es im Süden keine Ukelei gibt Kleinbarsche sind ja auch vorhanden und bis 30cm werden die ja somit muss ja bis dahin auch Nahrung da sein.



Exakt. Lauben sind in rauen Mengen vorhanden. Alles passt, nur eben nicht die entsprechenden Endgrößen


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

@ Upi:

Dann dürften in Irland ja überhaupt keine Barsche von mehr als 15 cm mehr vorkommen und genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall.


----------



## Merlinrs (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Frage doch einfach mal nach, er ist mit Sicherheit auch nicht der einzigste nur halten viele es nicht für nötig den Fang zu melden.
Den 64cm hat er nicht gefangen aber er hat ein um die 60 cm aber er müsste von den 64 cm auch das Foto da haben hängt wenn ich mich recht erinnern kann im Laden rum. 

Ps. Ich melde auch keine Fänge sonst wäre ich bei Barsch auch in den Top10 was habe ich davon nichts außer das das Gewässer da steht und unzählige Angler dann da Angeln wollen. Habe das einmal erlebt das jemand einen Karpfen gemeldet hatte anschließend war Angeln an dem See nicht mehr möglich weil Angler aus halb Deutschland da waren.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

@Walstipper


Ob du es glaubst oder nicht.
Bei dem "Fisch des Jahres" hier im KAV führt bei den Barschen im Moment ein 58er.#6
Nicht jeder ist so erpicht darauf sein Gewässer zu "verraten" und will irgendeinen Titel. 
Es gibt definitiv auch 60cm Barsche. Selbstgesehen (leider nicht selbstgefangen).#6


----------



## Algon (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es gibt definitiv auch 60cm Barsche. Selbstgesehen (leider nicht selbstgefangen).#6


 
ja,ja, nach dem 10 Bier kann ich auch keinen Barsch mehr von einem Zander unterscheiden........:q


:#2:
MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca  bei uns frisst der Barsch hauptsächlich Ukelei
> erstens weil man die am häufigsten im Magen findet und weil man es sehr oft beobachten kann wie der Barsch von unten in denn Ukeleischwarm von unten angreift. Oftmals fängt man dann die Barsche nicht auf Grund sondern mit Köderfisch kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es im Süden keine Ukelei gibt Kleinbarsche sind ja auch vorhanden und bis 30cm werden die ja somit muss ja bis dahin auch Nahrung da sein.




Ich kann nur für "meine" Gewässer hier sprechen.
Viele Ukels sind kein Zeichen für gute Grossbarschbestände(trotzdem gibt es hin und wieder welche), Gründlinge und Krebse dagegen ganz besonders. Ein fast ebenso sicheres Zeichen für das zahlreiche Vorhandensein von Grossbarschen sind auch massenhaft Kaulis , Kleinbarsche usw.
Immer da wo die passenden Kleinfische massenhaft vorkommen wachsen auch die Barsche schnell ab und es gibt reichlich grosse.
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, sind die anderen Weissfischarten auch potentielles Futter für grössere Barsche aber entweder schwerer zu fangen oder eben nicht in der Masse vorhanden.
Ein kleines Beispiel.
Ein Flüsschen in der Nähe hatte zu DDR Zeiten einen extremen Bestand an Gründlingen. Egal was man an den Haken machte von Teig bis Tauwurm, es war sofort ein Gründling zur Stelle. Dort gab es Barsche von gross bis sehr gross und davon reichlich.
Dann kam die Wende und das Wasser wurde sauberer(nährstoffärmer weil der Eintrag durch ein Lebensmittelwerk oberhalb fehlte)). Die Gründlinge verschwanden innerhalb weniger Jahre. Die Barsche leider auch.#q
Einige Jahre fing ich nicht einen Gründling und nur selten mal einen kleinen oder mttleren Barsch.
In den letzten 5 oder 6 Jahren fing ich wieder fast schon regelmässig Gründlinge.
Die wenigen Barsche werden auch wieder grösser.
Wenn es so weitergeht gibt es da bald wieder recht viele Grossbarsche.
Und es gibt und gab da immer reichlich Plötzen, Bleie und Ukeleis.:m 
Anscheinend nicht das richtige Futter um einen festen Grossbarschbestand zu ernähren.

|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Algon schrieb:


> ja,ja, nach dem 10 Bier kann ich auch keinen Barsch mehr von einem Zander unterscheiden........:q
> 
> 
> :#2:
> MfG Algon




Frecher Bengel.|znaika:
|splat2:

Live gesehen!


----------



## Merlinrs (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Ich habe einen kleinen See der ist voll von Gründlingen aber große Barsche vergebens max bis 20 cm. Also daran kann es auch nicht immer liegen. Es wird auch im Süden Seen geben wo reichlich Gründlinge drin sind. Kaulbarsche haben bei uns in den letzten Jahren drastisch abgenommen.


----------



## Algon (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Bei uns gibt es schon immer Großbarsch. Über die Jahre, nach dem der Binnenstind weg ist, hatt der Großbarsch andere Futterfische und ist ins tiefe abgewandert. Angelmetohden, Fangorte und Köder haben sich komp. geändert.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> Ich habe einen *kleinen See* der ist voll von Gründlingen aber große Barsche vergebens max bis 20 cm. Also daran kann es auch nicht immer liegen. Es wird auch im Süden Seen geben wo reichlich Gründlinge drin sind. Kaulbarsche haben bei uns in den letzten Jahren drastisch abgenommen.




kleiner See = grosser Angeldruck = geringes Höchstalter der Insassen

Welche Fischarten es da unter gibt weiss ich nicht. Andal?#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Algon schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es schon immer Großbarsch. Über die Jahre, nach dem der Binnenstind weg ist, hatt der Großbarsch andere Futterfische und ist ins tiefe abgewandert. Angelmetohden, Fangorte und Köder haben sich komp. geändert.




In dem Riesensee ist wohl "Ersatz" für die eine Nahrungsquelle gefunden worden.#6


----------



## Algon (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> In dem Riesensee ist wohl "Ersatz" für die eine Nahrungsquelle gefunden worden.#6


 
jup, die fressen sich jetzt selbst.


----------



## Walstipper (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Andal schrieb:


> Es gibt mehr Angler, die solche Rekordfische diskret vor der Öffentlichkeit verbergen, als du dir ausmalen kannst. Die Gründe hierfür sind offenkundig!



http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/fang_anzeigen.php?fid=9565  und jetzt?

Kommen jetzt Scharen von Anglern und suchen den Raum Karlsruhe ab?

Dazu ist es auch von wissenschaftlichem Wert Ausnahmefische zu verkünden.
Wir leben ja nicht irgendwo im Hinternirvana.


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Glaube es mir mein junger Held. Ich kenne genügend Angler, die es heute bitter bereuen, weil sie mit ihrem Rekordfisch an die Öffentlichkeit gingen. By the way sei das auch jedem Angler selber überlassen, wie er mit seinem Fang verfährt, ob er ihn an die große Glocke hängt, oder sich im Stillen ein Loch in den Bauch freut.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Ich habe meinen  50er auch photographiert aber nicht irgendwo veröffentlicht.
Warum auch?


----------



## Algon (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen 50er auch photographiert aber nicht irgendwo veröffentlicht.
> Warum auch?


 
Angeber und Ferkel.............


MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Algon schrieb:


> Angeber und Ferkel.............
> 
> 
> MfG Algon



Wir reden hier nicht über die Anaconda sondern über Barsche.|supergri


----------



## Walstipper (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Natürliche glaube ich dir das :>
Ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen.

Auch wenn ein 50er Barsch im gewissen Sinne eine Schallgrenze ist, sieht man immer mal welche im Netz.

Aber ein 64 cm Barschmonster der Anglerschaft zu verbergen, ist was anderes. 
Bei Barschalarm gibt es eine über 10 Seiten lange Diskussion über die Maximalgröße des Flussbarsch (bevor Gockels 58er), wobei viele die Grenze bei 60 ansetzen.


----------



## Gemini (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Wenn fundierte, wissenschaftliche Erklärungen fehlen bleiben nur noch die Mythen!

Und wenn man dann Hannibal bemüht, wäre eine mögliche Erklärung dass nicht nur 
die fuss- und geschlechtskranken Humanoiden links raus mussten als man die Alpen 
überquert hatte...


----------



## Honeyball (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Gemini schrieb:


> Und wenn man dann Hannibal bemüht,...


sollte man ihn wenigstens richtig schreiben , aber bemüh Dich nicht, ich lass mir den hier:


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen  50er auch photographiert aber nicht irgendwo veröffentlicht.
> Warum auch?


sowieso nicht entgehen!!! :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Gemini schrieb:


> Wenn fundierte, wissenschaftliche Erklärungen fehlen bleiben nur noch die Mythen!
> 
> Und wenn man dann Hannibal bemüht, wäre eine mögliche Erklärung dass nicht nur
> die fuss- und geschlechtskranken Humanoiden links raus mussten als man die Alpen
> überquert hatte...



Was auch durchaus den Tatsachen entspricht, denn der Donauraum wurde im Zuge der Völkerwanderung grundlegend mit frischen Genen angereichert.


----------



## Gemini (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Andal schrieb:


> der Donauraum wurde im Zuge der Völkerwanderung grundlegend mit frischen Genen angereichert.



Die angebliche Frische wird in der zitierten 'Mythe' ja bildhaft anzweifelt woraus ich eine mögliche Erklärung für deine Kümmerbarsche abgeleitet habe, alles rein hypothetisch natürlich...


----------



## F4M (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Walstipper schrieb:


> http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/fang_anzeigen.php?fid=9565 und jetzt?
> 
> Kommen jetzt Scharen von Anglern und suchen den Raum Karlsruhe ab?
> 
> ...


 
Diesen Fänger kenne ich persönlich, er bekommt regelmäßig solche Barsch Kaliber mit Kunstköder ans Band. Nicht weil es in den Karlsruher Gewässern solche Fische stabeln oder er von Glück verfolgt wird, sondern weil er weiß wann, wo, und vor allem weil er zu jeder Jahreszeit genau weiß - wie und mit was man sie fängt. Und da unterscheidet sich oft der Streu vom Weizen. Das sind keine Zufallsfänge mehr, das ist Spezialisierung. Langjährige Barsch Erfahrung ist halt durch nichts zu ersetzten. Deshalb kann er sich beruhigt zurücklehnen wenn er mal einen Barsch mit veränderten Hintergrund veröffentlicht. In und um Karlsruhe gibt es zig tausende ha an Fischgewässer.

Zum Wachstum:

Ich denke nicht daß es ein Nord-Süd Gefälle gibt.

Schwedische Studien zufolge sollen in einem geschlossenem Gewässer mit außergewöhnlich gutem Hechtbestand bzw. Dichte die Barsche viel schneller und hochrückiger anwachsen als in Gewässern mit einem kleinen Hechtbestand bzw. Dichte. Scheinbar aus reinem Selbsterhaltungstrieb aus Sicht des Barsches um weniger ins Beutspektrum des Hechtes zu fallen. Da gibt es große Unterschiede, und da ist etwas Wahres dran. Ich kenne ein sehr gutes Hecht/ Barsch Gewässer ( ca. 10 ha ), dort haben Barsche nachweislich schon nach 6 Jahren eine Größe von durchschnittlich 30cm erreicht. In anderen Gewässern brauchen Barsche dafür schon mal 12 Jahre oder länger, wenn sie überhaupt so groß werden.

Mit Sicherheit nicht die einzige Erklärung, aber dies deckt sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen an verschiedenen Gewässern.

Zur max. Größe:

Der größte Barsch von dem ich definitiv weiß daß er gefangen wurde hatte 62cm, er wurde im gleichen Gewässer gefangen wo das obige Foto entstand, auf Hegene. Auch dieser schwimmt wieder, und wenn er nicht gestorben ist lebt der Greis hoffentlich noch heute....und nein, es gibt kein Foto von dem Moppel.


----------



## Uwe1987 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

könnte es daran liegen, dass in den südlichen seen die hechte hauptsächlich hinter den renken her sind, während die barsche im zb. edersee dazu genötigt werden möglichst groß zu werden um so möglichst schnell aus dem beuteschema des hechtes rauszufallen (hier fehlen ja die renken-schwärme, so dass sich die hechte an den barschen vergreifen)? die hechte im süden bevorzugen quasi die fetten renken anstelle der stacheligen barsche. dies übt dann fast keinen selektionsdruck auf die barsche im süden deutschlands aus. die barsche investieren ihre energie eher in schnelle vermehrung als ins schnelles großwerden . daher brachte vermutlich auch die einsiedlung von "großstämmigen" barschen keinen nennenswerten erfolg - es gibt evolutionsmechanismen, die ziemlich schnell auf andere umwelteinflüsse reagieren können (schlagwort: epigenetik). die großen barsche haben nun nachwuchs zur welt gebracht, der die gene fürs "großwerden" in sich tragen, allerdings werden diese gene ausgeschaltet, da sie im süden deutschlands nicht von nöten sind.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Interessanter Thread! #6

Die grundlegenden Fragen sind ja nun wohl geklärt, und irgendeinen Zufall oder Unvermögen kann man mal abhaken, streichen, das passt nicht.  Barsche sind da, und nichtmal wenige.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Achneee . . .
> Der Barsch kommt ja vor, also kann er überleben. Nur fehlt ihm genug passende Nahrung um in Massen schnell abzuwachsen.|rolleyes


Das ist eine Möglichkeit.

Ich habe hier gute Barschgewässer (alles Stauteiche), die aber keine Krebse haben. Dafür zumindest zeitweise viel Amphibien. 
Und viel Fallholz, Bäume drin haben, s.u.



Merlinrs schrieb:


> 1. wie ich schon gesagt habe irgendwas frisst den Barsch sobald er Einzelgänger wird dann wäre die Frage was.


Der Gedanke kam mir auch schon am Anfang. Noch vor deinem ersten Beitrag dazu.
Das könnte mit den Gewässerboden+Uferbedingungen zusammenhängen, eben z.B. keine großen Hölzer zum Schutz des größeren Barsches. Oder Steine, Klippen, Untiefen.
Hechte mögen sehr gerne Barsche - vlt. greift da eine starke und schnellwüchsige Hechtpopulation (Andal schrieb schon - viele) den größeren nicht mehr so gut durch den Schwarm geschützten Barsch bevorzugt ab? Lecker ist er, und einfacher zu erbeuten als eine Forelle z.B., weil viel langsamer und für den Hecht ein Spaziergang.


----------



## Niederbayer75 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Äusserst interessante Thesen hier!

Ich spiele jetzt mal Spielverderber:
Vor 3-4 Jahren hätte ich noch ohne zu zögern zugestimmt, dass es im Süden nur in Ausnahmen Großbarsche über 30cm gibt. Wie mein Nickname schon sagt, bin ich aus Niederbayern und kenne die sogenannten "Bayernbarsche" nur zu gut! :q

In den letzten Jahren musste ich aber feststellen, dass es die Großbarsche hier sehr wohl gibt und auch an deutlich mehr Gewässern wie man glaubt!

Z.B. in der Donau habe ich ewig lange gezielt auf Barsch gefischt, aber Fische über 30cm waren die Ausnahme und über 40cm Fehlanzeige. Aber die Ü40-Barsche und sogar 50er wurden und werden definitiv gefangen. Ich hatte selbst dann auch so ein Prachtexemplar am Haken - ist aber kurz vor der Landung leider ausgeschlitzt!
Auch an unseren unzähligen kleinen Seen werden diese gefangen - aber nicht sehr viele und die meisten Fänge werden - aus besagtem Grund - verschwiegen.

Also ich würde entgegen dem TE nicht behaupten, dass es ein Nord-Süd-Gefälle bezüglich der Größe gibt, sondern dass es ein Gefälle in der Anzahl der Großbarsche gibt!

Aus meiner Sicht muss man in Bayern schon deutlich länger und intensiver Fischen um - wenn überhaupt - mit dem Norden mithalten zu können, was Großbarsche angeht - besonders in der Stückzahl.


Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## Merlinrs (1. November 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Bei Wikipedia wird die max größe mit 70cm angegeben was auch sehr gut hinkommen wird. Übrigens ist der Weltrekord bei 68cm und 7 Kilo Quelle hier
http://barsch-alarm.de/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=667

Ich würde unter gar keinen Umständen einen Fang veröffentlichen selbst wenn ich ein 90cm Barsch fangen würde oder mir jemand richtig viel Geld dafür bietet. Und das sehen viele so was auch gut so ist.


----------



## Algon (1. November 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> Bei Wikipedia wird die max größe mit 70cm angegeben was auch sehr gut hinkommen.


in Wiki wird auch eine durchschnittliche Länge von 20cm angegeben|rolleyes, ist wohl der Süden mit gemeint.




Merlinrs schrieb:


> Ich würde unter gar keinen Umständen einen Fang
> veröffentlichen selbst wenn ich ein 90cm Barsch fangen würde oder mir jemand richtig viel Geld dafür bietet. Und das sehen viele so was auch gut so ist.


 
Das glaubst Du doch selber nicht. Oder?
Sowas geht auch anonym.

MfG Algon


----------



## Zanderhunter17 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

im Main ist der schnitt so 30cm man fängt 40% 20-25cm barsch 30%  30-35cm  und der rest sind die ganz kapitalen


----------



## tino2007 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Uwe1987 schrieb:


> könnte es daran liegen, dass in den südlichen seen die hechte hauptsächlich hinter den renken her sind, während die barsche im zb. edersee dazu genötigt werden möglichst groß zu werden um so möglichst schnell aus dem beuteschema des hechtes rauszufallen (hier fehlen ja die renken-schwärme, so dass sich die hechte an den barschen vergreifen)? die hechte im süden bevorzugen quasi die fetten renken anstelle der stacheligen barsche. dies übt dann fast keinen selektionsdruck auf die barsche im süden deutschlands aus. die barsche investieren ihre energie eher in schnelle vermehrung als ins schnelles großwerden . daher brachte vermutlich auch die einsiedlung von "großstämmigen" barschen keinen nennenswerten erfolg - es gibt evolutionsmechanismen, die ziemlich schnell auf andere umwelteinflüsse reagieren können (schlagwort: epigenetik). die großen barsche haben nun nachwuchs zur welt gebracht, der die gene fürs "großwerden" in sich tragen, allerdings werden diese gene ausgeschaltet, da sie im süden deutschlands nicht von nöten sind.



Einige sehr interssante Aspekte Uwe! 

Das mit den Renkenschwärmen ist sicher eine Diskussion wert. Ich angel selbst an einem oligotrothen See an der Alpennordseite. Wir verfügen über einen vernünftigen Groß-Hechtbestand und über richtig schöne Renken, in puncto Groß-Barsch siehts da aber eher spärlich aus.  So hab ich das noch gar nie gesehen, aber die Investition entweder zu Gunsten des Wachstums oder der Fortpflanzung zu gewichten ist vielleicht eine gute Möglichkeit die eingene Art zu erhalten.

Wie das bei Korrelatioen (Großrenke=Großhecht) so oft üblich ist, neigt man dazu von einer Größe auf eine andere zu schließen. Wobei man auch bedenken muß, dass es vielleicht eine übergeordnete steuernde Größe gibt, die beide beeinflußt...

dass es ein Nord/Südgefälle gibt ist wohl klar. Auch wenn hie und da ein dicker im Süden ans Band geht kann man doch davon ausgehen, dass im Durschschnitt der Barsch im Norden größer wird als im Süden... Obs da genetische Unterschiede gibt weiß ich nicht. Ich müßte mal wissenschaftliche Literaturrecherche betreiben und schauen was das Internet so hergiebt. Kennt jemand ein gutes Journal? Freshwater Ecology?


----------



## Algon (1. November 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Oder!!!! es liegt einfach daran, das es im Norden die besseren Angler gibt. :vik:

und wech.....................

MfG Algon


----------



## Brikz83 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

höhöhöhö......da haben wir die Ursache
oder die dümmeren Barsche


----------



## F4M (1. November 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Algon schrieb:


> Oder!!!! es liegt einfach daran, das es im Norden die besseren Angler gibt. :vik:
> 
> und wech.....................
> 
> MfG Algon


 
|supergri Die Frage ist doch auch wo fängst der Norden an und wo hört der Süden auf.

Bei uns am Rhein, in den Nebengewässern und Baggerseen bis runter nach Basel werden regelmäßig große Barsche gefangen....35 bis 45 cm sind zwar auch sehr schöne Fische über die man sich immer rießig freut, aber keine soo auffällige Ausnahme. 50er kommen auch immer mal vor, sind aber natürlich nicht die Regel. Das ist Südwestdeutschland, südlicher gehts ja fast nicht mehr.

Der Brombachsee in Bayern soll ja auch nicht das schlechteste Barschgewässer sein. Und in Tschechien, nicht weit von der Bayrischen Grenze kenne ich auch einen Hochmoorsee mit hervorragendem Großbarschbestand.

Die Renkentheorie ist schlüssig nachvollziehbar. Wie gesagt. Schwedische Wissenschaftler haben über Jahre in 2 Becken Barsche gehältert um das Wachstum der Barsche zu erforschen. In einem Becken wurden Hechte dazugesetzt. Im Becken mit den Hechten war das Wachstum der Barsche wesentlich schneller und hochrückiger.  Auch andere Fischarten wuchsen mit Hechten zusammen im Becken schneller Quelle: Fisch & Fang


----------



## Walstipper (1. November 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> Ich würde unter gar keinen Umständen einen Fang veröffentlichen selbst wenn ich ein 90cm Barsch fangen würde oder mir jemand richtig viel Geld dafür bietet. Und das sehen viele so was auch gut so ist.



|uhoh:
Falls entnommen, so würde so ein Tier auch nicht in Pfanne gehören, sondern zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken in die Limnologische etc.


----------



## Algon (1. November 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

damit Ihr mal seht, wie weid nördlich ICH wohne :q
http://www.escapethematrix.net/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/big-fish.jpg

MfG Algon


----------



## Brikz83 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Den hälst "du" aber auch sehr weit nach vorne, sowas fang ich hier mit ner Senke :q:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. November 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Walstipper schrieb:


> |uhoh:
> Falls entnommen, so würde so ein Tier auch nicht in Pfanne gehören, sondern zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken in die Limnologische etc.



Hast Du da Tip, Link oder sowas, wie geht man in einem Fall der Fälle vor? 
Tagelang Zeit zum suchen und telefonieren hat man auch nicht ... hochverderbliche Biomaterie.

Hätte überdies ja den Vorteil, dass die Zweifler hinterher besser durch die Faktenlage erstickt würden. :g

Und mit dem Anonym, Person bzw. Fangort, sollte auch nicht so schwierig sein, wenn man es selber für sich entschieden hat und so gleich mit einbringt.


----------



## Walstipper (1. November 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hast Du da Tip, Link oder sowas, wie geht man in einem Fall der Fälle vor?
> Tagelang Zeit zum suchen und telefonieren hat man auch nicht ... hochverderbliche Biomaterie.
> 
> Hätte überdies ja den Vorteil, dass die Zweifler hinterher besser durch die Faktenlage erstickt würden. :g
> ...



Gute Frage.
In meinem Fall wärs einfach, da ich genau weis wo hier das limnologische Institut ist.
Würde ich das nicht wissen, würde ich u.a als Anlaufstelle mal bei der nächsten Uni anrufen, und schauen ob da jemand im Bereich Biologie das Tier konservieren/entgegen nehmen könnte. 
Wenn möglich eine Box aus Styropor, Eis drauf, wie auf dem Fischmarkt. Beim 160cm Esox wirds natürlich kritisch |supergri
Den Rest deines Posts kann ich nur unterstreichen.
Es gibt kein Problem zu informieren, ohne das einem gleich der Pond geleert wird.


----------



## Andal (1. November 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Das weicht mir zwar jetzt vom eigentlichen Thema ab, aber was solls.

Diese Forderung, dass der Erfolg eine Pflicht, hier die zur Meldung und Analyse, nach sich zu ziehen hat, stößt mir sauer auf. Ich verwehre mich gegen so eine Zwangsläufigkeit und in Konsequenz auch dagegen, dass ich den Fisch im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes kalt machen muss, damit er dann akademisch zerfleddert wird. Ich sehe mich hier zu sehr beschnitten, in meinem ganz persönlichen Sinne und Ermessen zu entscheiden, wie ich sinnvoll (jeder weiß, was ich damit meine!) mit meinem endkapitalen Fang verfahre.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. November 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Da wird aber ganz schnell (wieder) ein spezielles C&R Problem draus.
Ich sehe nicht, dass sich damit jemand beschnitten fühlen muss.

Ich würde einen besonderen Fisch schon gerne konserviert oder observiert sehen (Aquarium etc., noch besser), vor allem wenn der Fisch dem Gewässer wirklich entwachsen ist. Auch habe ich Sympathie für die Wissenschaft. 
Man kann einen kapitalen als schonenswertes Exemplar sehen, genauso aber als Belastung und Hindernis für die nachwachsenden.  
Ich schreibe das niemanden vor, und möchte das mir auch nicht vorgeschrieben wissen. :g

In Endeffekt ist eh jeder eigenverantwortlich und tut das, was er oder sie für richtig hält.


----------



## Andal (1. November 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich schreibe das niemanden vor, und möchte das mir auch nicht vorgeschrieben wissen. :g
> 
> In Endeffekt ist eh jeder eigenverantwortlich und tut das, was er oder sie für richtig hält.



Ganz genau darum geht es. Es muss im Ermessen des Einzelnen verbleiben und nicht dem Ruf: "Jetzt hast du, nun musst du...! folgen!


----------



## Walstipper (1. November 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Andal schrieb:


> Ganz genau darum geht es. Es muss im Ermessen des Einzelnen verbleiben und nicht dem Ruf: "Jetzt hast du, nun musst du...! folgen!



Nun, was heißt musst. Ziehst du einen 82cm Barsch aus dem Wasser, ein Kaliber das kein Mensch jemals gesehen als auch vermutet hat, so kann es wie ich finde nicht sein das der auf der Zunge verschwindet.
Zumindest mal gehört das Tier verifizierbar fotografiert, für das geistige Kollektiv erhalten, ob tot oder lebendig.

Jemand der z.b die Kehrseite der wissenschaftlichen Medaille unterschreibt, darf das anders sehen.


----------



## Andal (1. November 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Du hast den Imperativ ins Spiel gebracht, nicht ich. Und meine Aussage bezüglich der "sinnvollen Verwertung" hast du auch nicht verstanden.

Jetzt fangen wir erst mal die Mutter aller Barsche und dann unterhalten wir uns weiter darüber.


----------



## Walstipper (1. November 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Andal schrieb:


> Du hast den Imperativ ins Spiel gebracht, nicht ich. Und meine Aussage bezüglich der "sinnvollen Verwertung" hast du auch nicht verstanden.
> 
> "Zumindest mal gehört das Tier verifizierbar fotografiert, für das geistige Kollektiv erhalten, ob tot oder lebendig.
> 
> Jetzt fangen wir erst mal die Mutter aller Barsche und dann unterhalten wir uns weiter darüber.



Am besten lassen wir das Thema, das sprengt wohl erstmal den Rahmen, als  es auch zu Offtopic wird.

Zum Topic, kennt denn jemand einen Natursee, der gewisse Ähnlichkeiten mit einer Talsperre hat?


----------



## snorreausflake (1. November 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Barsch kommt ja vor, also kann er überleben. Nur fehlt ihm genug passende Nahrung um in Massen schnell abzuwachsen.|rolleyes


Also wir haben definitiv keine Krebse in unseren Seen und Grundeln hat´s wenn dann nur wenig, trotzdem hab ich letztes Jahr nen 42er Barsch gefangen.#h
Also so einfach ist glaub nicht das man sagen kann : Nahrung Typ x fehlt also kann der Barsch nie so groß werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Also wir haben definitiv keine Krebse in unseren Seen und Grundeln hat´s wenn dann nur wenig, trotzdem hab ich letztes Jahr nen 42er Barsch gefangen.#h
> Also so einfach ist glaub nicht das man sagen kann : Nahrung Typ x fehlt also kann der Barsch* nie *so groß werden.




Ich sagte doch auch:



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Er frisst leicht zu fangende(langsame) Beute.
> In meinem Hausgewässer Krebse.
> Anderswo Gründlinge, junge Barsche, Kaulis . . .. Aber nicht die überall vorkommenden Plötzen, Brassen, Rotfedern usw.
> 
> Was *nicht heisst*, dass dan solchen Gewässern* gar keine* Grossbarsche gibt. *Nur eben nicht so viele*.



Das Beispiel weiter oben zeigt doch deutlich wie stark das Grossbarschaufkommen von *einer *anderen Art abhängig sein kann.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Zanderhunter17 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

als ich angeln war sprangen Barsche auf die kleinen Fischlein und genau im moment wo ich wegsah sprang etwas größeres raus als ich mich umdrehte war es weg aber mein Vater starrte wie hypnotiesiert hin .Ich fragte was das gewesen war und er sagte mir ein Barsch so um die 55-60cm sch....das ich den net gesehen habe


----------



## strawinski (26. November 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Andal schrieb:


> Dagegen spricht aber, dass selbst Besatzversuche mit großwüchsigen Stämmen scheiterten.


 
hätt auch gedacht, das ne andere art ist......
wie sieht es denn eigentlich im allgemeinen damit aus, das wenn die seen größer werden die barsche kleiner werden.
kann es sein, das eventuell die beute sich so verläuft, das ein wachstum nicht mehr gegeben ist? bei uns in kleinen see gehts über 40cm..eigentlich müßten sie verbutten aber scheinbar sind soviele kleinfische auf dem platz das alles abwächst.....


----------



## Bassey (26. November 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Vielleicht liegt es einfach an der Genetik? Es gibt ja auch Völker auf anderen Erdteilen die viel kleiner sind als wir... Könnte doch sein, dass das beim Barsch im kleineren Maßstab auch so läuft?


----------



## strawinski (27. November 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

also ich habe noch kein video gesehen, wo auf nem riesensee ein großbarsch rausgezogen wurde...alles kleine seen,flüsse, tümpel....
ich glaube auch nicht, das ein barsch irgendwas verschmäht....die sind doch so verfressen, das sie an alles rangehen.....und wie groß soll in großen seen die chanche sein, das alle großbarsche ab 35cm von anderen raubfischen gefressen werden....dann gäbts doch in kleinen nur noch riesenraubfische......
ich glaube auch nicht, das soviele aspekte der gewässergüte schuld haben...großbarsche gibts doch in den verottesten tümpeln...und die frage, wieso im süden?

wenn man es nicht wissenschaftlich, sondern nüchtern betrachtet....kommt man eventuell darauf, was ich schon oben schrieb


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Das klingt doch alles sehr vernünftig! :m

*Perca fluviatilis* - European Perch
Largest catch from which a photo was published
category: rod & reel
weight: 3,75 kg (8 lb 4 oz)
length: 58 cm (23 inches)
locality: Meuse River, Netherlands
year: 2010
caught by: Stephan Gockel

RECORD LENGTH
rod & reel  67 cm / 26 inch
other methods 68 cm / 27 inch


----------



## Müritzfisch (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

RECORD LENGTH
rod & reel  67 cm / 26 inch
other methods 68 cm / 27 inch

other methods
7,00 kg Edersee Germany 1943


Finde ich persönlich ziemlich unglaubwürdig und scheint auch nicht belegbar zu sein.

7 kg wären 87% mehr als der abgebildete 58er.
--> Anglerlatein

Ich hab auch schon große Barsche gesehen und denke, dass die Obergrenze bei ca. 4,5 kg erreicht ist. Und das ist dann schon ein richtig fetter Kawenzmann.


----------



## Müritzfisch (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Hab mal anhand der Parameter Gewicht und Länge der Daten von

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/7-barsch_flussbarsch.html

ne Regressionsgerade (mit Excel) erstellt.
Dazu habe ich nur Fische aufgenommen, die mindestens 45 cm lang oder 1,5 kg schwer waren, um einen möglichst linearen Zusammenhang hinzukriegen. 

Anhand dieser theoretischen Funktion wäre dann ein 7 kg Barsch 92,42 cm lang ...


----------



## Walstipper (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



Müritzfisch schrieb:


> Hab mal anhand der Parameter Gewicht und Länge der Daten von
> 
> http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/7-barsch_flussbarsch.html
> 
> ...



Stimmt so auf keinen Fall. Das ergäbe einen K-Wert von 0.90, was ungefähr einer Hechtstatur ähnelt. 
Die meisten Zander sind koorpulenter.

Fischrechner, wie sie überall im Net zu finden sind, rechnen über den diesen K-Faktor, welcher sich aus Gramm*100/Fischlänge³[cm] zusammen setzt.
Der Barsch hat dort einen K-Wert von 1.28 - für Kapitale aber auch meilenweit daneben.
Wenn man verschiedene K-Werte von HItparadebarschen ermittelt, kommen da Werte von 1.8-2.0 heraus, ein 7kg Barsch könnte noch deformierter gewachsen sein.

Ein 7kg Barsch sollte 68-73cm gehabt haben.


----------



## Walstipper (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Hehe, linear wird das nix 
Wenn die Gerade die X-Achse bei 30 trifft, is der 31cm Barsch 100g schwer -> wachsende Funktion muss herr - was bei kubisch wachsendem Gewicht auch schlüssig erscheint #h

Eventuell lässt sich für einen Barsch sogar annähernd ein anaboler Grenzwert ermittelt, nämlich wenn die Nahrungsenergie zu 100% in den Metabolismus wandert.


----------



## Müritzfisch (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Ist schon klar dass das so nicht hinhaut.
Darum wurden ja auch die Fische eingegrenzt (min.1,5kg oder 45cm lang) und es ergibt sich ein (negativer) Niveauparameter.
Das Diagramm lässt aber einen linearen Zusammenhang in den Modellgrenzen zumindest erahnen, deshalb hab ich mal bisschen rumgespielt.


Du kannst ja mal bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar Kleinstbarsche wiegen und vermessen, dann können wir die Sache präzisieren.
|supergri

Folgendes ist recht interessant: (ab S.112)
http://www.ufiev.de/himmgasse.pdf


----------



## Müritzfisch (28. November 2011)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

graphik


----------



## Brummel (28. November 2011)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Sehr interessantes Thema, mußte (durfte?|kopfkrat) letztes Wochenende auch wieder mal feststellen wie unterschiedlich das Wachstum der Barsche sein kann.
Und das in Gewässern die gerade mal 250 Meter auseinander liegen und durchaus vergleichbar sind in ihrer Beschaffenheit, Nahrungsangebot sowie Tiefe.
In dem einen gabs drei schöne Barsche von 30-40cm, am anderen See nur ca. handlange Exemplare. In beiden kommen Krebse, Muscheln und jede Menge kleiner Weißfische vor, Plötzen und Rotfedern.
Also keine auffälligen Unterschiede aus denen man auf den Grund für das Fehlen von Großbarschen in dem einen See schließen könnte.
Solche Beobachtungen mache ich bei Weißfischen schon seit 38 Jahren, aber bei Barschen fällt es mir erst seit 2 Jahren auf, vorher beangelte ich meist Flüsse und andere Fische.
Es muß wohl so etwas wie die "Verbuttung" auch bei Barschen geben, wie immer man es auch begründet.
Seltsam ist, daß sich an der Größe wohl auch nichts ändert wenn (wie in einer früheren Antwort in diesem Thema), größere Barsche besetzt werden.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## pike-81 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Hab schon sehr oft gelesen, daß große Barsche sehr alt sind.
Vielleicht liegt es einfach daran, daß vor etlichen Jahren z.B. eine Krankheit oder starke Verschmutzung aufgetreten ist, und die Jahrgänge dadurch fehlen. 
Oder sie werden aufgrund von Hecht, Wels, Anglern und Berufsfischern einfach nicht so alt...
Oder die Großen sind sooo selten, daß vorher dreimal ein kleiner Barsch den Köder geschnappt hat.
Bei Hechten ist es ja ähnlich. Obwohl in fast jedem Gewässer Meterfische vorkommen, fängt man doch sehr oft welche von 40-70cm...
Cooles Thema, warum ist das eigentlich ohne befriedigende Erklärung ein Jahr verschwunden?
Petri


----------



## vermesser (28. November 2011)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Oder die Großen sind sooo selten, daß vorher dreimal ein kleiner Barsch den Köder geschnappt hat.
> Bei Hechten ist es ja ähnlich. Obwohl in fast jedem Gewässer Meterfische vorkommen, fängt man doch sehr oft welche von 40-70cm...



Ich denke mal, es ist mit den Barschen so ähnlich, wie Du es für die Hechte beschreibst. Ich kenne auch einen See hier in der Gegend, wo man selten und nur kleine Barsche gefangen hat und fängt, egal worauf...ob nun auf Wurm, Fisch oder Spinnköder. Dann kam der letzte harte Winter...und unter dem Eis lagen tote Barsche von gut Ü40cm...sie sind also da, sie fressen aber woanders, zu anderen Zeiten und was anderes, als die kleinen Geschwister...was ich damit sagen will...man angelt häufig an den Ausnahmefischen vorbei...weil einem der schnelle Erfolg und viele Bisse viel lieber sind, bewusst oder unbewusst, als tagelanges, erfolgloses Großfischangeln, wo der Erfolg mehr als unsicher ist...


----------



## Kaiser97 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

In einem See meines Vereins sieht man beim fischen oft einen Schwarm Riesenbarsche schwümmen. Ein bekanter von mir hat schon einen gefangen 40cm


----------



## pike-81 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

@vermesser: zu "An den Großen vorbei angeln"

Beim Hechtangeln gibt es für mich kaum zu große Köder, trotzdem beißen Hechte drauf, die gerade mal vielleicht doppelt so groß sind.
Bei den Barschen ist es manchmal sogar schlimmer. Auf´n 15cm Zalt knallen mir teilweise 20-25cm Barsche. Wohlgemerkt beißen, nicht reißen...
                                       Wahrscheinlich sind die Kleineren auch unerfahren und neugierig und müssen wachstumsbedingt häufiger Nahrung aufnehmen. Die "Alten Hasen" wissen durch die Jahre genau, wie und wann sie mal kurz zuschlagen müssen, und können dann wieder verdauen.
Aber mit den Stellen oder Zeiten hast Du bestimmt recht. Irgendwie müssen es die Kapitalen ja geschafft haben, abzuwachsen.
Petri


----------



## vermesser (29. November 2011)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Ja, das stimmt. Weder beim Barsch- noch beim Hechtangeln selektiert die Ködergröße auch die Größe des Zielfisches. Viel wichtiger sind die richtigen Zeiten und Stellen...denn da sind die kapitalen Barsche oder Hechte in mehr Gewässern als mancher denkt...was man schön beim Abfischen oder nach einem harten Winter sieht...


----------



## pike-81 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Moinsen!
Hab mir gerade in der Rubrik "Flimmerkiste" das Video "Was frißt der Fisch" angesehen. Dort wird auch auf den Zusammenhang zwischen Gewässertyp und Barschgröße eingegangen. 
Ein sehr interessantes Filmchen.
Petri


----------



## Toffer (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Hi Leute ich hab mich jetzt hier mal durch den ganzen Tread gearbeitet, weil es och sehr interessant ist, was mir allerdings fehlt ist, wie sind die Gewässer beschaffen? Unsere Seen in Brandenburg die relativ große Barsche beherbergen 45+ sind alle durchweg sehr krautig, vlt liegt da ja der Hase im Pfeffer begraben?

Mein Gewässer ist auch sehr klein ich glaube nur 1,1 Ha und wie gesagt genau dort fange ich diese dicken Dinger.

Kann es vlt auch sein das die Bodengeschaffenheit da einen großen Einfluss hat? Es kann ja sein das ihr dort einen besonderen Boden habt der vlt wichtige Nährstoffe rausfiltert die für das weitere wachsen von Barschen benötigt werden, das kennt man z.b. aus der Aquristik, die Fische halten sich zwar im Aquarium leben wachsen und gedeien total super aber sie wachsen nicht auf ihre maximal Größe herran.

Also für mich liegt die Erklärung da eher irgendwo in der Gewässerbeschaffenheit, also entweder fehlen die ausreichenden Versteckmöglichkeiten oder die Wasserwerte hauen irgendwie nicht hin, es muss ja auch nicht am Untergrund liegen vlt düngt der Bauer von nebenan schon seid Jahren mit einem Teufelszeug das ab ner gewissen Dosis letal wirkt und da dicke Barsche länger das Gift aufgenommen haben und vlt im Fettgewebe gespeichrt haben dauert es ne Weile bis sie daran verenden, also der Möglichkeiten gibt es da viele an die noch nicht gedacht wurde oder die wieder verworfen wurden|supergri


----------



## Müritzfisch (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die Größe von Barschen*

Ich hab größere Barsche (ü40) in verschiedensten Seen gefangen. Von der großen relativ klaren Müritz bis zu kleinsten schlammigen und trüben flachen Seen. Konnte also keinen Zusammenhang feststellen.


----------

